# Who r you telling?



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just wondering really. We have only told our parents as we dont want to tell too many people incase things take longer than expected. I havent told my manager at work either, he had to swap my day off so i can go on thursday, but as im guessing i will have to take more time off work for appts, im not sure wether to tell him?
Has anyone told bosses/family etc?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there

I've hardly told anyone, not even our parents. My sister and brother know, and a couple of close friends, but that's it. I just don't want the pressure of the expectations of others, if that makes sense? I just couldn't bear having to tell lots of people about each failed treatment, as it's hard enough dealing with it myself! Everyone is different though, and I know others find the support of their families and friends invaluable. You just need to do whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't told many but only because I am single and I can't be bothered answering 'the' question of conception. 

My mum knows, my 2 best friends, 1 sister (and only because I live with her and I wasn't sure how I'd be) and 1 former client. 
I am self employed so I plan my work around things rather then other way round in this case. 

I will love to make those phone calls to everyone else if I am successful!!


----------



## KerriJo (Jun 25, 2011)

I too am going this alone. Only my parents, sister, and two close friends know. 

I had to have 2 appointments this week, and needed time off work for both. When asked by a colleague what I was doing, before I even thought about what I was saying, I said I was off to the dentist....... this led to a complicated story of needing the second day to have a tooth out, and yesterday on returning to work, I had to eat my lunch in the car, as I couldn't have eaten my sandwich in front of them 2 days after my tooth removal!! - blimey, note to self - ' think before you speak, think before you speak!!!'. 

On reflection and for the next time if needed (fingers crossed not), I am having a day off and that is that, no explanation needed!

Jo


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Joanne7 said:


> I too am going this alone. Only my parents, sister, and two close friends know.
> 
> I had to have 2 appointments this week, and needed time off work for both. When asked by a colleague what I was doing, before I even thought about what I was saying, I said I was off to the dentist....... this led to a complicated story of needing the second day to have a tooth out, and yesterday on returning to work, I had to eat my lunch in the car, as I couldn't have eaten my sandwich in front of them 2 days after my tooth removal!! - blimey, note to self - ' think before you speak, think before you speak!!!'.
> 
> ...


hahah sorry that made me chuckle a little. When you said you had to eat your lunch in the car you poor thing


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

mooers said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've hardly told anyone, not even our parents. My sister and brother know, and a couple of close friends, but that's it. I just don't want the pressure of the expectations of others, if that makes sense? I just couldn't bear having to tell lots of people about each failed treatment, as it's hard enough dealing with it myself! Everyone is different though, and I know others find the support of their families and friends invaluable. You just need to do whatever you are comfortable with.


I know what you mean by the expectations, it will be deflating enough if things dont go well to have to tell everyone as well


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Think I'm in the minority here as it's ended up that a lot of people know about our tx   
I find that most of my friends know when to ask questions and when to keep quiet, apparently they can tell just by looking at my face   However there are a couple of people I wish we'd never told, they're the ones that want to know everything and think they'll make you feel better by telling you about so and so who managed to get pg, and I don't find things like that helpful! So we haven't told them about the FET   I have found it good telling people as there's always someone to talk to about it if I need to and I don't have the added stress of thinking up reasons for appointments   you made me chuckle as well Joanne7   

Mustbe, I did tell my boss as I work as a nanny and it wouldn't have been possible to take time off without them knowing, and they've been brilliant about it all and so understanding. The only person that really grills me is the older child I look after and so I have had a very sore neck for the past year that's needed lots of hospital app's  

But like mooers said (I'm not stalking you honest   ) it really does depend on how comfortable you are telling people x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

MeowToTheMoon said:


> I haven't told many but only because I am single and I can't be bothered answering 'the' question of conception.
> 
> My mum knows, my 2 best friends, 1 sister (and only because I live with her and I wasn't sure how I'd be) and 1 former client.
> I am self employed so I plan my work around things rather then other way round in this case.
> ...


Corr yeah! Good luck i hope you do get to make those satisfying phone calls.


----------

